# Grown up pots and pans



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

I am not exactly a whiz in the kitchen, but I make do.  And I have been trying to make due on the cheap, buying those complete sets of nonstick pots and pans that cost less than $100, or currently less than $50.

Budget crunch.  I want to get the most pan for the money, and I don't like cooking that well.  But we're eating more meals from home, so these pans are getting more use.

I am getting what I pay for.  The last set warped, and the nonstick coating began scratching almost immediately, even though I used nylon tools.  I threw it away in 8 months.  The current set is aluminum, and does not seem to heat up.  It takes forever to boil water.  

It is making me crazy. 

I am thinking, I need to invest in real cookware.  The expensive stuff.  It will probably make cooking easier.  Right now, the pans are fighting the process.  And I want it to last for the rest of my life, 30 years or so.  It would be nice if it were pretty, in a functional sort of way. 

I am not wedded to the idea of nonstick.  I might be willing to scrub pans that didn't fall apart on me in a single use. And that would give me decent browning, once in a while.  Either I am a really bad cook, or the current pans are bad for that.

Any opinions out there from real cooks?  Anodized?  Cast iron?  Enameled?  And if I can only buy one piece at a time, what is the  best starter?

If it makes a difference, I have an electric stove with a flat glass top.  If I changed to anything, it would likely be induction and not gas.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had them all. From the very expensive to the cheapos. The set I have now I really love. Paula Deen cookware. I got mine on QVC. Nothing sticks, easy to clean, not dishwasher safe but very easy to just squirt in a little dish det. and use a sponge and everything comes right out. Heats up quickly also.

























QVC sells the 12 pc. set for 119.99. I have the blue. They are beautiful.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Could be wrong, but I've been told by people who have glass-topped stoves that you aren't supposed to use cast iron cookware.  It's one of the reasons I've never wanted one.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Let me preface this by saying that I am by no means a professional chef, I can, however, hold my own quite well in the kitchen...

You are correct in stating that you get what you pay for.

A couple of personal observations:

Trouble with non-stick peeling and such can quite often be attributed to cooking on too high a heat setting.  If you wanna **** hot go with stainless or iron.

Unfortunately you say you have a glass top electric range -- I say unfortunately because, IMHO, the best thing to cook with is cast iron that's been well seasoned and well cared for -- something most glass cooktops say not to use.

When looking at cookwear:

If it has somebody's name on it its most likely overpriced (i.e. Emril, Rachel Ray, etc.) although they do make good stuff but you can usually do just as good cheaper.

Pick up a small sauce pan -- if its not fairly hefty then move on.  Look for those with some sort of heat disk on bottom -- they help concentrate and evenly distribute the heat.  As you are finding with your cheap aluminum pans they are great heat sinks -- they suck off and dissipate the heat well not concentrate it on cooking like you want.

Sets usually save money but ONLY if they contain the pots and pans you need and use.  A 12 quart stockpot or a 12 or 14 inch skillet is great if you cook a lot of soups or cook for a big family -- not so useful for cooking for a smaller family...  Make sure the set does have what you will use a lot -- 1/2, 1, 1 1/2 and 2 quart sauce pans are the workhorses of any cookset -- if its only got one or two of these move along.  A steamer insert that fits a couple of the sauce pans is an absolute must.  A pasta insert is a nice thing.  
Take a good look at the handles and how they attach -- avoid cheap plastic handles and pressed or wimpy rivets -- look for hefty attachments.

For $200 to $300 you ought to be able to get a fairly decent set to which you can add specialty pans (or if need be a few more sauce pans).  A good $250 or $300 set should last you years.

If you have to piece something together -- start with some really good sauce pans and add a really good 10 inch skillet.

Good luck.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have Calphalon - mostly the hard anodyzed kind without the non-stick coatings.  Sooner or later the non-stick will have to come off.  Bought all of mine at super discounts whenever I found them for a low price.
Love my Calphalon - and I cook a lot.

But special things for special needs.
I also have a deep fryer, an electric crepe gridle and am looking to purchase a pressure cooker.

Just sayin......


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> Could be wrong, but I've been told by people who have glass-topped stoves that you aren't supposed to use cast iron cookware. It's one of the reasons I've never wanted one.


I've got a couple of pieces of that, and use it on occasion. I think, the trick is to have the sort that has a flat bottom, and not that little rim that some of them have. The majority of the pan needs to be flush with the stovetop.

Thinking I need to make some test hamburgers or a pancake, to make sure.

And I am definitely causing my problems with the nonstick by cooking too hot. Crank it to 9 and wonder why it's burning.

I lack subtlety. I must learn not to rush.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I second the Calphalon - best stuff you can get, IMHO.  Bed Bath and Beyond has been selling a two sauce/fry pan set for about $20.00, if I recall right. I use it all the time. When done, just a dab of detergent a swish with a wash cloth and a rinse does it.  Got a deep sauce/frying pan also, although a bit more expensive, for those all-in-one stove top meals. We have a glass top stove and haven't had a problem with it. So I guess Calphalon is ok to use on it. Got a regular old T-Fal big pot for soups, cooking spaghetti, etc. It get used alot and I haven't had any problems - quick clean up also. I may, one day invest in a Calphalon big pot, but the T-Fal works fine for now. (Oh, bu the way - we don't put any of our pots or pans in the dishwasher (just an FYI).


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I use a combination of Wearever and Revel (I've had both sets for well over ten years and both are still in excellent shape) and well-seasoned cast iron.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My grandmother loved her T-Fal, she cooked 3 meals a day, everyday.  She bought me a set for my wedding.  It ended up lasting me 10 years.  I did put it in the dishwasher and cooked at least one meal with it everyday.  

My second set of cookware I purchased was the Calphalon non-stick.  I bought it before they started selling it in Target and spent a fortune on it.  It lasted me less than 5 years and I was very disappointed.  Maybe I just got a bad set but the non-stick started looking furry and sticking.

I went back to the T-Fal.  It's not so pricey that I feel guilty about putting it in the dishwasher and abusing it a bit.  If a piece starts sticking, I just toss it and pick up a new one.  The skillet is the only piece I replace very often, about every 3-5 years but it's the most heavily used piece.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I cook almost daily. By far, this is my favorite pan:



I have a ceramic cooktop, and I've never had any issues using this pan.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I absolutely love to cook, and have had a number of brands and kinds of cookware. Six years ago, I upgraded a 30 year old electric stove to an Amana range with a smooth cooktop. (I'd have preferred a gas range, but my husband doesn't want to have a gas line run into the house.) When I got my cooktop, I had to invest in newer cookware that I was sure was flat. I found a 14-pc. set of Cuisinart staineless steel cookware at Dillard's for $199. I've used these pots and pans much more than many people might have in that time frame, and they are still nearly perfect. (Sets aren't always the way to go unless you know you'll use all of the parts or the price is phenomenal.)  I don't regret the purchase of these pots and pans in the least.

I've had Calphalon anodized pieces, and they are very good. I have a 5-qt. oval pan of Rachael Ray's, and I really love it. I also have a Member's Mark Le Creuset-type of Dutch oven that I love. I have a couple of pieces of cast iron, and I like them a lot. There are some things to keep in mind with cast iron and a smooth cooktop. Be sure that a.) the bottom of the piece is smooth, without any rough spots (new Lodge cast iron is nice and smooth); b.) DO NOT slide the cookware around. Set it down very carefully. c.) be sure the cookware fits the size of the burner. ANY cookware that is a lot larger than the burner runs the risk of causing the cooktop to overheat. (Using a smaller-than-the-element piece of cookware can be a safety hazard, and isn't an efficient use of the element.)

Well, that started out to be my 2 cents' worth of opinion, but turned into my quarters' worth. Sorry.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am still using the set of Revere ware that I bought on sale before I married over 37 years ago. I have bought some additional items since. I prefer stainless steel or cast iron, and will not purchase any cookware with a nonstick coating. Unless I am bringing something to a boil, I avoid the high settings on my stove. I put my cookware (except cast iron of course!) in the dishwasher, including my stainless steel electric frying pan (the control comes off).

EDIT: Cast iron never goes in the dishwasher.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Another vote for Calphalon anodized.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I got a set of Wolfgang Puck pans from sam's club for college and they have held up wonderfully. They are stainless steel and wash clean amazingly well in the sink or the dishwasher(very limited dishwasher cleaning). If they have any water spots or that I just use bartender's friend and they are gone like nothing. 

And they have held up to just about daily use from me since I love to cook.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My Grandmother is still using the Revere Ware stockpots she bought 50 years ago.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I have to admit that my wife uses some revere pots that she got from her mother, as well as some other stuff.
....because she thinks the calphalon is too heavy.

But I just love the Calphalon.
I have the 12quart stock pot and make soups and chili and stuff in it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

After wasting money and time for years trying nonstick after nonstick I finally had enough. They always peel, sooner or later. Every single one, cheap or expensive, made no difference to me. First they stop being nonstick, they they start flaking. 

So I got a Members Mark set of tri ply stainless steel from Sams Club, I think it was around 200 and I also have 3 cast iron pans. I just have a el cheap apartment electric stove so I can use cast iron fine. I found the cast iron to be more non stick than any of the coated pans, go figure. I make eggs on the flat griddle and nothing sticks. And you can't really kill them, no matter what utensils you use. 

When my hubby takes to the kitchen, he can now be save of my yelling for using metal on the non stick pans  . 

I don't like to be overly careful when I cook, I just want to get on with it. I can't stand it when I have to baby pans. I like both, cast iron and the stainless steel. I love making german pancakes in my stainless pan.  

I am a messy cook so I need pans that don't balk under my abuse


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I used Revere for years.  It used to be made in my home state of Illinois.  Clinton, Illinois, precisely, a small town that is now much smaller since they moved their operations overseas.    I always look on the bottom of the pans - it will tell you where it is made.

That being said, I now have All-Clad and absolutely love it.  I have a smooth top stove and there is no wobbling at all.  I wash them by hand.  They are expensive, but after you cook on the really nice stuff, you certainly come to appreciate it.  I only use 1 non-stick pan, occasionally.  I'd rather not.  I do hear wonderful things about cast iron!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been using cast iron and stainless steel for years and love them both.  The stainless steel are Wearever.  I have had them for about 8 years with no problems but we don't have a dishwasher so everything is hand washed.  My cast iron was my mother's.  I also use 3 large stainless steel stock pots but don't know their brand.  I prefer stainless steel and cast iron to any of the others we had before.  I trashed quite a few pots and pans over the years.  I like to use wood or metal utensils when cooking.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't know what the price was (got it as a gift) but I really like the Emeril stainless frying pan I got a few years ago and still put to a lot of good use. I think it's the same or very similar to the one linked below, made by All-Clad. It distributes the heat from the burner very evenly across the cooking surface.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I am still using the set of Revere ware that I bought on sale before I married over 37 years ago.


Same here. I do have a set of Calphalon, but usually end up pulling out the Revere Ware, unless it's going to be something that will really stick. Even then, I tend to spray the Revere Ware with Pam...Best cookware, I think. Durable (mine has lasted 32 years, and still is great)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I have Circulon that I bought over the course of year piece by piece back in the 90's.  I love them and I think if you go with a set like them, Caphalon, etc. you'll be very happy.  

I just recently got a set of Le Creuset cookware as an anniversary gift from my company and I absolutely love them, but they're cast iron and too much for your stovetop.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

One word: Berndes. I love these pans. Amazon sells them. They are expensive but worth every penny.

L


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

These are really good. I got them after watching the waterless cookware demo at a home show for thou$ands more. Well, a lot more.

I don't use the waterless method very often, but I appreciate the heavy bottoms and durability of these pans. I have a nonstick skillet and a nonstick wok, and a cast iron skillet for baking, but I use these the most.


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you all!  This is great info, and I am making notes.

I may go shopping on ebay for a few trial pieces, so I can give a few brands a test run.  If the stuff can stand up well enough to sell used on Ebay, that's probably a good sign of what I'm looking for.

Spaghetti dinner for a 35 person cross country team tonight.  Going to go try and boil some pasta in a cheap pan.  

How hard can it be to boil water, right?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Let us know how your water-boiling adventure turned out!  That's a whole lot of pasta!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's another vote for the Calphalon hard anondized cookware!  NOT the version with the added non-stick coating though- it doesn't need it, and you don't have to worry about metal utensils scraping on the coating!  I love how easily and evenly it heats, I can go from stovetop right into the oven without worrying about melting the handles, it cleans up very easily, and since it is black it NEVER stains or starts to look old! You can usually find basic sets or just open stock- most of my pieces were bought one at a time over a couple of years- been using most of them for 10+ years and they still look brand new!

I have a couple of Le Creuset enamel coated cast iron pieces that I LOVE (casserole and dutch oven type pieces), but those suckers are HEAVY and kind of hard to store......


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Let us know how your water-boiling adventure turned out! That's a whole lot of pasta!


Mostly successful. I had a large aluminum stockpot, which I think I got from my in-laws when they downsized before moving to Florida. As the water boils, the pan has enough of a warp in it that it rocks itself as the water bubbles. Kind of freaky.

Did large shells for stuffing first, and managed to glue some of them to the pan bottom. I managed to scrub that clean with boiling water and dishwasher detergent, and industrious scrubbing.

Then, did 3 pounds of spaghetti. Only blacked a little at the bottom, because some of the finished stuff stayed in the kettle while I transferred loads to the buffet table. I think that was what burned to the bottom.

Everything else was either disposable aluminum baking pans, or crock pots.

I love crock pots. Although, after reading most of the rice cooker thread, I covet one of those.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you have an outlet mall near you? I've found some good cookware there for reasonable prices. I'm not terribly fond of cooking, but I make sure I have decent enough cookware that it doesn't make the experience worse. 

To that end, about 6-8 years ago, I picked up a 12 piece (I think) set of copper-bottomed Revere ware at the nearest outlet mall for just under $100, which was an excellent price. It included 4 different sizes of pots, a medium-sized stock pot, a non-stick pan, and lids for all of them. You can find similar deals on some of the other name brands mentioned here if you stop into the outlet mall occasionally.

My favorite, most recent score was at Costco. They had a large (6 qt?) pasta pot, of some brand I'd never heard of, but which is apparently EXTREMELY high-end, for less than half the price I could find online (I looked it up on my iPhone while I was in the store.) 

More than picking a specific brand, you might want to make a list of "good" brands, and a list of the kind of items you need, then watch Costco, Amazon, the nearest outlet malls, etc, for good deals on items that match both lists.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Like you, I've only got the cheap stuff -- nothing matches. In recent years, I've discovered that I sometimes like to cook. I have a NuWave Oven (which is awesome) that gets a lot of use, and two crockpots. But I'd like to get some stove-top pots that are easy to clean and look nice. My mom has a ton of Calphalon, and she loves it. I've cooked with her Calphalon and I love it too! Might have to get me some of that.


----------

